# New thread missing



## nomij (11 Jun 2011)

Hi There!
I started a post about "You might be in the canadian army if..." and it was going pretty good, lots of comments and comradery... but it disappeared suddenly!  Is there a reason why this might have happened?
Thanks
Naomi


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jun 2011)

Try here:

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/1290/post-1052369.html#msg1052369


----------



## nomij (11 Jun 2011)

Oh!  It got moved to the proper location!  Thanks so much


----------

